# Maybe Short Barrel .22 Ammo?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Me, I would never carry a .22 LR pistol for self-defense. My personal choice but I know some people do because they've called me stupid for carrying a centerfire pistol & revolver. For them, may as well make the most of the .22. For something like the Ruger LCP 2 .22 I think Speer could sell a lot of Short Barrel ammo. So, pressure still peaks at 22,000 PSI but just a lot sooner. Faster burning powder for the 2.75" barrel instead of 18". Solid bullet. HP won't expand out of a 2.75" barrel & if it does it won't penetrate enough. Underwood Xtreme Defender bullet would be perfect. Looks like a Phillips-head screw driver. Speer makes a Short Barrel .22 WMR, but not .22 LR. Just a thought.


----------

